# feeding



## rayd8you (Feb 10, 2003)

i'm new at this. how many goldfish should i feed my piranha's? I have six of them.

thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

you need to provide a little more info to get an answer, like the size of your p's. With feeders it is not that important because they will eat what they want, when they want. Just be sure if they dont eat the entire fish, take out what is left over because it will foul up your water. I usually take out left over food the next day, but some will tell you to take it out sooner.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

more info dude, and I know you are new to the board but just take a glimpse at all other posts you should find an answer there, 
...are you just using feeders ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how many piranhas have you got?
how big are they?
how big are the feeders?
do you suppliment their diet?

oh, and welcome to the site!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

there is a feeding tutorial up if you would like to take a glimpse


----------

